# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates تحديثات :  Z3X LG 2-3G Tool v2.4 build 00A2 release

## mohamed73

LG 2-3G Tool v2.4 build 00A2 *  
Added KU2000 direct unlock, read nand, read/write/repair nvm
Added SU200 direct unlock, read nand, read/write/repair nvm
Added BL20, BL20e, BL20v, BL20t, BL42k repair sec zone function
Added BL40, BL40e, BL40f, BL40g repair sec zone function
Added GU280, GU280f, GU282, GU285, GU285g, GU285f repair sec zone function
Added GU290, GU290fPO, GU292, GU295, GU297, GU297A repair sec zone function
Added SH650 new customization for SW650808 version 
P.S. 
For unlock KU2000, SU200 you must start phone in download mode (Volume Down + Camera + Power).
For Read/Write/Repair nvm in KU2000, SU200 you must start phone in emergency mode (Send Call + Camera + Power).*

----------

